# Dark side?



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am looking into getting a recurve. I am getting pushed really hard by a couple good friends. Can anyone help me to stay away from this dark path, I hope it is not to late.....Help..... <<--O/


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you going insane???!!! The next thing you'll do is trade in your worms and power bait, for one of those elitist fly rods and dry flies that you tie yourself. :shock:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Dear North Slope,

You have shown me the light.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You're too tall.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> You're too tall.


 :lol: Yes, North Slope fits the bill for height.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't even know who you are any more... Have you really thought about this? You really want to be recurve guy? You will have to completely change your life to become recurve guy. Think about the amount of money you will have to spend on ridiculous hunting hats and novelty t-shirts to wear at the archery leagues. Have you considered all the smart ass, snide remarks you will have to make every time someone asks how to adjust their cams, or move their sights? Are you prepared to go hiking instead of hunting? Plus, do you realize that recurve isn't even a word. Spell checker gets it every time! 

And what is there actually to consider? We're not talking about some major purchase here. Find some wood that is bendy, widdle on it a couple times, take it to kinko's and get it laminated, run some string from end to end, get some white out and paint about how it is some kind of custom jobber, then go miss as many targets as you want. Come to me when you need advice on purchasing something that a caveman didn't invent. Good idea slope, good idea! At least you got your looks...

But hey, Tex will think you're cool. Maybe he could start calling you mini me. Ridiculous!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Joey nice bow, how does it feel to be in style? IWAB can't I dabble in both worlds? Like hunt Elk with a recurve and hunt deer with a compound? It is too late for me, once down the dark path forever will it control your destiny.......http://www.blacktailbows.com/ I do not think a caveman built these bows!!!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

north slope said:


> I am looking into getting a recurve. I am getting pushed really hard by a couple good friends. Can anyone help me to stay away from this dark path, I hope it is not to late.....Help..... <<--O/


Get new friends! Real friends won't let friends shoot a recurve!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Like hunt Elk with a recurve and hunt deer with a compound?


Sure, you can hunt and possibly kill deer with a compound, and be in the mountains at the same time the elk hunt is going on with a walking stick errrr I mean recurve. Great plan.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

I'm like the herpes virus, get to close and I _will_ infect you!

Free yourself my sweet little troll. Free yourself from heavy cumbersome weaponry. Why pack around a 50 caliber machine gun when a Winchester model 70 feather light will get the job done.
Free yourself from complicated aiming systems and shooting aids. Your body and mind is a much more reliable tool for accurate shooting. When the shot feels right, you will be deadly. Free yourself from the cavalcade of excuses one has to come up with when hunting with complicated equipment. "My sighs were off." "My release froze up." "My peep rotated and I couldn't see my pins." "It's to dark, I cant see through my peep." "I forgot to use my cut chart." " My stupid rangefinder lied to me." "I forgot my rangefinder." "I lost my release." "My string broke, NOW what am I gonna do." "I set my sight for 40 yards and then he took three steps." "I can't get _any_ broadhead to fly." "My 300 grain knitting needle deflected off a spider web." "I couldn't get pulled back in time, he was moving to fast." "I would have held longer, but my arm got tired from holding my bow up." "I got too excited and just shot, that bull was only 11 yards away but I still shot a foot over his back..." :shock: :?

Bottom line dude, it's a better *hunting * weapon. If you gonna go shoot three spot in vegas, or stand on a line and shoot 3-D targets, keep your training wheels. But if you want the thrill and rush you'll get from running a sharp wood stick that you made, through an animal that's so close you can smell his breath, be a man and step into the light of enlightenment that is traditional archery. 8)


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

This is how it happens NS!!!!! It all sounds so good up front. But take this into consideration: Tex got everyone of those quotes (excuses) from me and my stories.................... all in one year, the same year he just played in the outdoors, and didn't have any stories to tell except. I saw a squirel chase another squirel up a tree, We seen some elks, but they was a ways off, I had one get sort of close, but I had gas and blew it out of there if you know what I mean, I almost got one today, but it only got within 15 yards and was just a bit out of my effective range, and the big one, I fell asleep in my tree stand (the only style I can hunt effectively with a recurve) because I was so not excited and sort of cold. If you like John Denver, then go ahead and hunt with a recurve, but if you like red bull and Ted Nugent then stay in the X generation and send a heat seeking missle up every bulls butt that steps into your county.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

> Get new friends! Real friends won't let friends shoot a recurve!


 :roll: :shock:

Your right the *REAL FRIENDS *would get you into a longbow!!! :lol:


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

> ...send a heat seeking missle up every bulls butt that steps into your county.


 :shock:

Not wanting to start an argument :wink: but which part of


> send a heat seeking missle up every bulls butt that steps into your county.


 would be EPEK?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

trollboy, Tex told me about your going to the 'dark side', he had me look at the bow site you are considering getting a bow from. I picked out the very same bow you did for my trip to the 'dark side', which will happen once my hunts are over for 2008. 8)


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Firstarrow said:


> > ...send a heat seeking missle up every bulls butt that steps into your county.
> 
> 
> :shock:
> ...


 would be EPEK? [/quote:gozx0gjb]

The ethical pursuit part is not all that well defined, but the ethical kill part should be pretty well defined.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You should learn from the mistakes of others...You need to call me and I can set you straight...lets put it this way. If you really feel the need to ruin a great hunting record, something like harvesting a nice buck EVERY year you archery hunted and NEVER wounding any...then by all means hunt with a stick and string. BUT, be prepared to be disappointed when you go meatless the following year!!!! They are fun TOYS to play with in the back yard, but real men hunt with speed and accuracy!!!!!


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

IMO opinion most of these folks have it wrong. Do not let friends sway you either way. There are some real dilemma’s here, which only you will be accountable for.
Before the traditional movement became vogue, I decided to switch (1987), I shot a recurve for 3 years before returning to modern archery. During those 3 years I became pretty efficient with my curve. I even shot the highest traditional score at the ISB jamboree where a noted traditional archer was promoting his latest book, felt good to kick his A#Z. This past weekend I attended the Cache shoot and although I did not shoot the 3-D I was persuaded to shoot the golf shoot and although golf has little to do with accuracy I borrowed a “longbow” some arrows and went out and shot a comparable or better score than most of my friends who were subliminally marketing traditional archery (they thought I didn’t get their message). In fact my mentor who I had beat and think the world of, to this day will say I am one of the best recurve shots he knows. Just to keep the story straight I should mention I had missed a turkey at 18 yards that morning with my modern setup (I know firstarrow wants me to throw that in).
There is a ton of enjoyment in traditional archery some day I may dabble in it again. However for me, I can’t ethically hunt with a weapon in which I am less than 50 percent efficient with, than what is legal. I do believe we owe it to ourselves, the animals and fellow bowhunters to be the best we can be when we let an arrow fly.
Don’t get caught up in the hoopla, take a hard look at you and decide what you can live with that is the bottom-line. If money is no object buy the curve and have a lot of fun you will soon determine where you are.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess at least he can hang his trophy "stick" on the wall when the multi-use chunk of wood won't deliver the way the "training wheels" did. 8)


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

There are loads of great bows on ebay that have no wheels or cams. You can get started for a minimal price just to see if it’s your thing. I’m bidding on one right now. I was told by an extreme traditionalist that compounds where invented for men that can’t pull their true weight anymore. Just a few days ago I was teasing a traditional archer about his arm guard that had came undone. It looked like a small beaver tied to his arm with leather strap wound everywhere. He went on to tell me that the traditional game is more relaxing, less to go wrong. I would have rather have a compound with 3 limbs and 2 rests than try to tie his arms guard on. For me it’s about filing arrows I love to shoot. I like both. _(O)_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I fell asleep in my tree stand (the only style I can hunt effectively with a recurve)


....and a bad heart.

Oh it's gonna be sweet to prove you wrong on this one. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-|| <<--O/


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

NS, over the last couple years I've enjoyed reading your posts and I think it would be fair to say that you have accomplished what many have yet to. Compound-Recurve-Long bow, what does it matter, it's all about the game and how we play it and I'm sure you'll be successful in whatever you choose. Many years ago it was important for me to score every year, year after year, but over time I've found that it's all about the experience and the satisfaction I feel just being out, doing what it is I love to do. Give it a try, it's not like you'll bury your compound, the only thing I think I'd do different is the choice of game you wish to chase. If it's challenge you want, do the muley with the long bow, a good 28 incher is twice as cagy as a stinky old bull. On another note, I feel the extra boost of a compound is beneficial in pushing through the tough body of an elk and can give you the added distance that is sometimes needed with a follow-up shot. Good luck, keep us informed and thanks for posting. Champ


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> NS, over the last couple years I've enjoyed reading your posts and I think it would be fair to say that you have accomplished what many have yet to. Compound-Recurve-Long bow, what does it matter, it's all about the game and how we play it and I'm sure you'll be successful in whatever you choose. Many years ago it was important for me to score every year, year after year, but over time I've found that it's all about the experience and the satisfaction I feel just being out, doing what it is I love to do. Give it a try, it's not like you'll bury your compound, the only thing I think I'd do different is the choice of game you wish to chase. If it's challenge you want, do the muley with the long bow, a good 28 incher is twice as cagy as a stinky old bull. On another note, I feel the extra boost of a compound is beneficial in pushing through the tough body of an elk and can give you the added distance that is sometimes needed with a follow-up shot. Good luck, keep us informed and thanks for posting. Champ


Finally some good advice and no words like troll, short, ugly, trader were used. 
Thanks skeet4, maybe I should start hunting/hanging out with you!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Any time, I'm headed to the view to chase tigers tomorrow morning and have room for one more if you're interested. I've been in Anaheim for the last three weeks and it's time to put the boat in the water.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have never tried my hand at tigermusky, I would love to try. I am leaving Friday to go hunt black bears in Idaho for nine days, so if I tried to go fishing I might come home to find the house empty. Good luck.....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> I have never tried my hand at tigermusky, I would love to try.* I am leaving Friday to go hunt black bears in Idaho for nine days*, so if I tried to go fishing I might come home to find the house empty. Good luck.....


Good luck with that 'Dark Side Guy' !!!  .....Are you gonna use the 'Dark Side' bow on that hunt ?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="north slope":1k1c2ttl]I have never tried my hand at tigermusky, I would love to try.* I am leaving Friday to go hunt black bears in Idaho for nine days*, so if I tried to go fishing I might come home to find the house empty. Good luck.....


Good luck with that 'Dark Side Guy' !!!  .....Are you gonna use the 'Dark Side' bow on that hunt ?[/quote:1k1c2ttl]
No, I don't even own a stick and string thing yet, I will be using wheels and pulleys and what not. My buddy is going tradional, we will see if he gets eatin' by a bear. :shock:


----------

